# Cheap lifetime Bolts



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, getting less and less. price wise. If anyone looking for one there is a NEW 1TB OTA/cable lifetime Bolt at ebay right now, $175 buy it now and $15 ship. Seems pretty good deal for lifetime AND new and the 1TB model. Not my sale, I just keep track of lifetime Tivos sales, seems ALL getting cheap, was nice when they got to around $200, now some less, Roamios and Bolts. Just do the search if interested, I'm not going to post a direct link.

I would double check the lifetime, seller says they got as gift and never used.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought the 1TB version was Cable only?

Better double check that too before buying.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

phox_mulder said:


> I thought the 1TB version was Cable only?
> 
> Better double check that too before buying.


There are two versions of the Bolt that have 1TB and can do OTA or Cable, the TCD849000 and the Vox TCD849000V: "can support Digital Cable or Antenna". TiVo BOLT Series


----------



## OLTLfan (8 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> Wow, getting less and less. price wise. If anyone looking for one there is a NEW 1TB OTA/cable lifetime Bolt at ebay right now, $175 buy it now and $15 ship. Seems pretty good deal for lifetime AND new and the 1TB model. Not my sale, I just keep track of lifetime Tivos sales, seems ALL getting cheap, was nice when they got to around $200, now some less, Roamios and Bolts. Just do the search if interested, I'm not going to post a direct link.
> 
> I would double check the lifetime, seller says they got as gift and never used.


----------



## OLTLfan (8 mo ago)

I just bought one of these Bolts, and now my cable company tells me that all cable in the city is going away within a couple of months and they will do streaming only, and you have to use a cloud-based DVR only. That's why I think the prices are dropping; I certainly looks like I basically just bought a brick.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like the seller made a mistake, did not have lifetime, they canned it and relisted without lifetime.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

OLTLfan said:


> I just bought one of these Bolts, and now my cable company tells me that all cable in the city is going away within a couple of months and they will do streaming only, and you have to use a cloud-based DVR only. That's why I think the prices are dropping; I certainly looks like I basically just bought a brick.


Well it is definitely happening. Can still get with Comcast, for now. But I think none of the cable cos really want to support it, will get harder and harder to get new service with a cable card, if grandfathered in don't give up your cable cards!!!

If true in your case just sell it, if cable only still some who can use, if OTA and cable even more possible users. Not good, but not a brick, just have to go through hassle to sell, can probably get $150 or so if lifetime, if not lifetime close to a brick as not worth what it would cost to ship.


----------

